# CASH PAID for NOS Maroon 24" Schwinn carrier



## bobcycles (Feb 3, 2018)

Looking for a 24" rear carrier/ rack for a 24" balloon 40s-50s Schwinn bike
needs to be Original paint and preferably NOS or 9+ condition...NOS preferred
will step up to what ever Retail $ is fair.

PM here or bobcycles@aol.com


----------

